# تحول محتوى الشورية إلى دم معجزة فى اسيوط  بالصور



## الانبا ونس (1 يناير 2009)

*تحول محتوى الشورية إلى دم
يوم الأحد 28-12-2008 بكتادرائية رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بأسيوط
عند تقديمها لوضع البخور بها بعد صلاة المجمع ​*


















​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2009)

*بسم الصليب بجد بركة كبييييييييييرة اوى 
ليتمجد اسم الرب 
ميرسى يا ونس على الخبر والصور الجميلة دى​*


----------



## العجايبي (2 يناير 2009)

*جمييييييييييييييييييل اوووووووووووووووووى يا مرمر 

ربنا بيتمجد  شكراا يامرمر على الخبر الجميل ده*


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2009)

*واااوو*

*ثانكس علي نقل الخبر*​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يناير 2009)

عظيمة أعمالك يا رب
المجد و كل المجد لك


----------



## cobcob (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا ونس
بس ياريت توضحى الخبر أكتر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2009)

الدم في غطا الشورية ولا جوة مكان الفحم والبخور ؟​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2009)

فكما يلزم ان يلي البرق صوت الرعد
هكذا يجب ان يلي نور الايمان صوت
 الايمان الشاهد له بالسلوك الصحيح

المجد لله في العلى
لا عجب ربنا آله حي
شكرااا الانبا ونس
دائمة السباقة لاتحافنا
بهكذا اخبار
سلام رب المجد يسوع


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الدم في غطا الشورية ولا جوة مكان الفحم والبخور ؟​


*
سلام ونعمة 

فراشة 

بصى الدم كان من الداخل و خارج الشورية الاتنين 

ميرسى لمرورك الغالى​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يناير 2009)

عظيمة هى اعمال الله 

شكرا حبيبى على نقل الخبر الرائع 

وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2009)

بركه كبيره اوى 

عظيمه هى اعملك يارب 

يتمجد اسمك يارب​


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *شكرا يا ونس
> بس ياريت توضحى الخبر أكتر​*



*سلام فى صلاة قداس الاحد 28/12 /2008

فى نهاية القداس وجد الاباء الكهنة والشمامسة هذة المعجزة بينما الشعب لم يشعر بها غير بعد القداس واعلن عنها فى كل الكنايس فى اسيوط هنا و  ظهرت تلك الصور داخل الكنيسة وسابقا يوم 23/11 /2008 فى اسيوط بردوا فى كنيسة المطرانية مارمرقس الرسول القربان نزل دم فى القداس الالهى بردوا :download:



و كانت العضوة  JESUS156  نزلت الصورة دى فى المنتدى و الموضوع  

وشكرا لمرورك اتمنى اكون و ضحت لك الخبر​​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 يناير 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *​
> *فراشة *​
> *بصى الدم كان من الداخل و خارج الشورية الاتنين *​
> 
> *ميرسى لمرورك الغالى *​


 
ميرسي حبيبتي على الرد

فليتمجد اسم الرب في معجزاتة​


----------



## abn yso3 (2 يناير 2009)

*مرسى ليك جدا الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويهبك سلامه الذى يفوق كل عقل
.............................................................
افكرك عميقه جدا اعلى من عقلى بكتير
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يناير 2009)

*خبر جميل قوووي

ليتمجد اسم الرب

شكرا مرمر​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب *
*ميرسي يا مرمر علي الخبر الجميل *
​


----------



## tenaaaa (2 يناير 2009)

رووعه شكرا علي الخبر​


----------



## vetaa (2 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا مرمر على نقل الخبر*
*حقيقى فرحت بيه قوى*

*ومبارك اسم الرب*


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2009)

*ليتبارك اسم الرب*​


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2009)

*عظيمة هى افعالك يا رب
ليتمجد اسمه
شكرا حبيبتى على الخبر*


----------



## saalooo (2 يناير 2009)

بسم الصليب  
بجد ديه صور جميله اوي اوي 
ميرسي كتيررر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2009)

معجزة جميله يتمجد اسم ربنا فى كل مكان​


----------



## DEEPLY (2 يناير 2009)

الهنا الحي لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يناير 2009)

*فلتمجد اسم الرب ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2009)

*بسم لصليب
عظيمه هي اعمالك يا رب​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يناير 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب

فعلا دي حاجة رائعة جدا

وربنا يستر علي شعب الكنيستين

مرسيه ليكي مرمر علي الخبر

ربنا يبارك حياتك

كل سنة وانتي طيبة​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2009)

*مباركة اعمالك يا رب.
قدوس اسمك
مرسي على الخبر​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 يناير 2009)

امين يا رب ايوة كدا يا رب وريهم انتا مين يا حبيبي يسوع الف شكر ليكي يا انبا ونس علي المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## amad_almalk (12 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا

ميرسىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يعوض تعبك خير​


----------



## gogocata (12 يناير 2009)

يسوع المسيح هو هو امس واليوم والى الابد اله معجزات الى الابد


----------



## amad_almalk (14 يناير 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب 

مرسىىىىىىى على الصور ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_بركتك يا ام النور وصلاتك يا ابونا ميخائيل​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواتهم فلتكن معنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكى اختى لهذه الصور الرائعة 
ليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أبريل 2009)

بجد صور عسل
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------

